# Pennywise the Dancing Clown......IT



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Finally got this one done...
Got back home after working out of Province for 11 months, so flying home every week made it kind of hard to get any good modeling time in the 2 days here....but now I'm back working in town...and I've got a lot of catching up to do on my kits...









































































Hope you guys like...
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work on Pennywise Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very creepy- especially his right hand. The base came up great! Nicely gruesome. The little paper boat looks really cool.

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic job Denis, way cool kit! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeez that clown creeps me out. Which means you did a good job!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Get em Denis. IT is Terrorific!

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice job. Like King said, there's nothing funny about a clown in the moonlight...


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*It!*

Nice work, Denis!
I love the "Cinema Art" kits!
I have the "Day The World Ended" kit...the very first 2-figure garage kit.

Phil K


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, Denis!! And creepy... looks like Nosferatu in a clowns outfit.

Nice work!

- Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:
The one thing I forgot to do was give his hair, shirt and jumpsuit a coat of dullcoat...I'll get that done this weekend...
I caught a little flack from the missus for Georgie's torn arm and body parts strewn on the sewer floor (not part of the kit)...Now she's a big SK fan, so I was a little perplexed at her attitude, but she told me reading about it and seeing it are two different things...Oh well, what's done is done
Thanks again everyone:wave:
Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't let him loose in the backyard Denis, remember you have neighbors! Anyway, very creepy clown and those fangs, egads. You got some bright colors and a great paint job so he ought to scare everyone who looks at him. Don't let little ones view him before bedtime though.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice paint job! It took me a while to figure out what was laying at his feet, but once I did...it DOUBLED the creepy factor!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!...
...Yeah Tbird....that's all that's left of Georgie boy...
Mcdee


----------

